# ID: crypt



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

hi all, can anyone help me id this one? thanks


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks to me as C. pygmaea... but I am not sure.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Xema, It possible as i have forgotten. 
Can it be affinis?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I am sure it is not an affinis.... it resembles to ferrugina to me too.

Did you collect it form the wild??


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wild? It given to me by a friend. When i received it adew month back it just 2-3leaves.
Thanks Xema


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

My best bet would also be pygmaea; I don't think it's ferruginea (easy to check with a good magnifying glass: look for velvet-like hairs on the underside of a decent-sized leaf...) and definitely not affinis. I wouldn't exclude ideii though.

BTW, always get as much data (origin, collection locality, etc.) when you receive a precious new plant!


----------

